# Assassins Creed Black Flag



## ruffneck23 (Nov 22, 2013)

just started this on PC, although i cant crack up the visuals to max, they are still up high and it looks lovely. I wouldnt even say its an assissins creed proper, although it does retain some of the best bits. But its basically a Pirate Game ARRGGGGG , and a bloody good one at that, attacking and boarding other ships is loads of fun.


----------



## Supine (Nov 22, 2013)

I'll get it when I get my arse into gear and order a ps4. Still playing gtav so not in a hurry. 

Does it have much free running and climbing this time around?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 22, 2013)

yeah its still got the free running elements of the last games, but tbh ive not played more than a couple of hours, and barely scratched the surface however it is really beautiful when you get to a sync point.

Was reading a review and the next gen is the way forward for it ( although I think my pc still looks prettier


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 22, 2013)

The pirate setting doesn't appeal to me much tbh, not in the way the Renaissance Italy ones did.


----------



## golightly (Nov 23, 2013)

I've just started it.  It strikes me as being a bit 'Pirates of the Caribbean'.

I got Black Flag as a freebie and I've never played any of the other Assissin's Creed games.  What are other games in the series that are worth playing?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 23, 2013)

golightly said:


> I've just started it.  It strikes me as being a bit 'Pirates of the Caribbean'.
> 
> I got Black Flag as a freebie and I've never played any of the other Assissin's Creed games.  What are other games in the series that are worth playing?



II and II: Brotherhood were the best ones IMO.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 23, 2013)

Agreed


----------



## golightly (Nov 23, 2013)

I do like stealth games, so I'll give the other games a go when I've done with this one.


----------



## Epona (Nov 24, 2013)

I'll get it when it's less than a fiver on Steam.  Looks really good fun, but I'm not made of money!


----------



## treelover (Nov 27, 2013)

golightly said:


> I've just started it.  It strikes me as being a bit 'Pirates of the Caribbean'.
> 
> I got Black Flag as a freebie and I've never played any of the other Assissin's Creed games.  What are other games in the series that are worth playing?




How did you get a 40 quid game for free?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 27, 2013)

when you buy some graphics cards you get a free download of it, if its being played on PC, or he could have just pirated it, which all in all is pretty apt


----------



## treelover (Nov 27, 2013)

I thought he meant an xbone game


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 27, 2013)

he might well have done  if thats the case god knows unless it was part of a deal?


----------



## golightly (Nov 27, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> when you buy some graphics cards you get a free download of it, if its being played on PC, or he could have just pirated it, which all in all is pretty apt


 

Yeah, I just bought a monster graphics card and got Black Flag, Batman Arkham Origins and a Splinter Cell game for 'free'.  No pirating, tbh.  I'm always nervous about having pirated executable files for some reason.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 27, 2013)

As much as I like black flag , I love splinter cell so much more but it's only early days with black flag , I seem to feel a little more in love with it each time I play. Both superb games , well done ubisoft , bet they look amazing on your rig


----------



## golightly (Nov 27, 2013)

I really enjoyed the first two Splinter Cell games, so I'm looking forward to this one.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 27, 2013)

yeah what I liked about the first 2 is definitely in this one  have fun


----------



## Epona (Nov 29, 2013)

golightly said:


> Yeah, I just bought a monster graphics card and got Black Flag, Batman Arkham Origins and a Splinter Cell game for 'free'.  No pirating, tbh.  I'm always nervous about having pirated executable files for some reason.



Oooh, what gpu did you get?


----------



## golightly (Nov 29, 2013)

GTX 770.  It was rather expensive (about £250 with delivery) but not £500 like GTX 780 or Titan, and I considered it to be reasonably future proof.  Anyway, I've got a Radeon HD 5870 that I'm not using if anyone is interested.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 29, 2013)

thats a good card, Ive gt a gtx560ti, and I do think its time to be upgrading soon, as games are now starting to push it to its limits and was looking at this one


----------



## Epona (Nov 29, 2013)

golightly said:


> GTX 770.  It was rather expensive (about £250 with delivery) but not £500 like GTX 780 ot Titan, and I considered it to be reasonably future proof.  Anyway, I've got a Radeon HD 5870 that I'm not using if anyone is interested.



Very nice, and a good price!  My 670 cost more than that when I got it (although it was a while ago now, and included a really good super-quiet cooler so it runs fairly quiet even seriously overclocked) so £250 doesn't seem like too much to pay for a good gpu at all - and it should last you a good while, a sound buy for a gamer 

It goes to show what a bloody hardware hoarder I am that I perked up when you said you had a spare 5870 - I don't need it, but I still went 'oooh!'


----------



## golightly (Nov 29, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> thats a good card, Ive gt a gtx560ti, and I do think its time to be upgrading soon, as games are now starting to push it to its limits and was looking at this one


 
Yeah, it was Metro Last Light that did for me, but that game is notoriously resource hungry.  I've had this system for 3 years without any upgrades and it has run every game without any problems until now.  The new gaphics card is slightly noisy, but it does run really cool;  only goes up to about 30 degrees when playing a game.


----------



## Epona (Nov 29, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> The pirate setting doesn't appeal to me much tbh, not in the way the Renaissance Italy ones did.


There are insufficient good pirate based games IMO.  Monkey Island, Sid Meier's Pirates, Risen 2.  I do like the sound of this particular installment in the franchise.  Mind you, Renaissance Italy seems to be very rarely used as a setting for games.


----------



## bmd (Dec 9, 2013)

golightly said:


> GTX 770.  It was rather expensive (about £250 with delivery) but not £500 like GTX 780 or Titan, and I considered it to be reasonably future proof.  Anyway, I've got a Radeon HD 5870 that I'm not using if anyone is interested.



How much do you want for the 5870?


----------



## golightly (Dec 9, 2013)

bmd said:


> How much do you want for the 5870?


 

You can have it. I just want the cost of postage if I have to send it. PM me details and I'll get it to you.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 9, 2013)

bargain...must be xmas


----------



## golightly (Dec 9, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> bargain...must be xmas


 
I'd much rather someone get some use out of it. It's currently sitting in my cupboard taking up space and gathering dust.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 9, 2013)

I played through AC3 in preparation, and was disappointed by the laziness of the writers and programmers - just shit stuff like making Desmond immune to bullets  Loved 2, hope 4 is better on that.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 9, 2013)

I couldn't stand 3 tbh , but this is something different


----------



## golightly (Jan 10, 2014)

Finally finished.  Really enjoyed; there's a lot of variety in terms of gameplay, and it is great to look at.  The ending felt a bit rushed and disjointed though.


----------



## kraepelin (Jan 12, 2014)

Has anyone played this on ps4 and on ps3,and if so is there much of a difference graphics wise.As from what i've seen this round of new consoles down really seem like the jump imagined. Or is it just a case that port arent going to push the systems


----------



## sim667 (Jan 13, 2014)

I really want it, but I want to finish killzone first, and then problably trade that and knack in against it.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm enjoying it a lot so far, sort of a cross between Sid Meier's _Pirates!  _and the last Assassin's Creed. It's managing to avoid some of the more ludicrous gameplay-storyline disconnects this time (like Desmond being immune to bullets in AC3), although they are still occasionally there...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 3, 2014)

Damn, this game is good.

I wasn't sure, because I played AC3 less than any other game in the series. I found the missions to be dull, the main character irritating and never really got the hang of the ship bits.

But this one, with the open world sailing and piracy, I absolutely love. They've tightened the combat up a bit and made the AI much, much better, so you can't just wade through 1000s of enemies unscathed like in 3 and it looks amazing, giving a great sense of atmosphere. They seem to have returned some of the more stealthy elements from the earlier ones which were missing in 3 (and to a lesser extent in the latter 2s) and it's made the game more variable. Do I sneak in, or do I go in guns blazing? With Connor in 3, it was always the latter. I haven't seen it running on a PS3, but it's fantastic on the PS4 and if this is what ports will look like, I can't wait to see what native games will do.

Best thing I've played in ages. Including GTA.


----------



## Supine (Jul 6, 2014)

Just picked this up for 28 quid second  hand for the ps4. Really enjoying it. Much more than watchdogs  

All the games i have seem  to be written by ubisoft. Is anyone else releasing games for the ps4 ?


----------



## sim667 (Jun 8, 2015)

I bought this for £22.50 on the PS store..... its wicked. Although I'm struggling to take the first spanish brig down


----------



## Chilli.s (Jun 8, 2015)

I played this, found it an entertaining pirate game if a bit weak in the ending. Great to look at. But what was all that office backstory shit? if i'd wanted an office life simulator then that's what I'd shop for.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 9, 2015)

Chilli.s said:


> if i'd wanted an office life simulator then that's what I'd shop for.



Oh god, could you imagine how boring horrid that would be.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 2, 2018)

hmm - should i get this? really like sid meier's pirates but never played any of the assassins creed games - solo stealth missions dont really appeal, I like shit like fallout 4 and skyrim - so running your own pirate enterprise on the high seas sounds kind of fun.  its on steam for £17.


----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 2, 2018)

Amazon got second hand xbox 1 disks at less than 9 quid delivered. That about the right price.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 2, 2018)

Chilli.s said:


> Amazon got second hand xbox 1 disks at less than 9 quid delivered. That about the right price.



pc innit?


----------

